# Clicker Modification



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

Bob Furman said:


> Something I have always wanted to to with is designing a clicker that doesn't click. Maybe something like an extended clicker that taps your wrist or finger when it goes off instead of clicking. What do you all think??? Any other ideas?


Well, I'd like a clicker that has a variable tone or increasing frequency of clicks depending on how close you are to full draw. Electronics are not allowed on FITA Recurves, but I still think the idea is interesting. Practical or useful? I don't know.


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

A long, long time ago I read about someone using a 'soundless' clicker that hit his thumb when it went off. I tried to get more details and find a picture of it but those old home made clickers are kept pretty much a secret. - John


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

I believe that several people used "thumb clickers" in about the late '70s/early '80s - I experimented with one: basically, it was longer clicker that touched your thumb and signalled to release. I think the magnetic clicker attached to the bow with a longer arm would do the trick, but you'd have to be sure it touches the thumb.


----------



## kshet26 (Dec 20, 2010)

I used to have screw-in points that wouldn't screw in all the way. It was nifty because I could feel and hear when the clicker passed over the small gap letting me know that I had just about come to full draw. This lead to a much greater confidence level when trying to get through the clicker. Also you didn't have to take your eyes off of the target to do a visual check of the clicker.

Also, I've been working on my draw recently and I've been pulling through my clicker. It's interesting that I felt like I had more confidence when I pulled through the clicker and finished the shot. Maybe subconsciously it was that the clicker going off meant: "Hey good job! You're close to completion on this shot! Just finish the transfer, expand and release when you're ready!". 

Now that I think about it, I might go home and grind a tiny ridge around the base of the tip of an arrow. That way you get the feedback of "you're almost there" and "time to release" instead of just "time to release".


----------



## michelin (Feb 10, 2012)

jhinaz said:


> A long, long time ago I read about someone using a 'soundless' clicker that hit his thumb when it went off. I tried to get more details and find a picture of it but those old home made clickers are kept pretty much a secret. - John


Some time ago I saw a close up photo of a thumb clicker. I think mounted and pivoting on the non-window side, with the blade underneath the arrow. It wouldn't surprise me if it was a Swedish archer, since they do seem to like the unortodox. 

It may have been on fieldarcher.com. Good luck if you want to sift through the thousands of excellent pictures in the galleries, but don't blame me if you can't find anything.


----------



## DWAA Archer (Oct 14, 2011)

I use a Beiter clicker it's not very loud but I feel it when it goes of in my draw fingers although in heavy rain this feeling gets damped down. I don't try to listen to it because in competitions and indoors you hear lots of other clickers going off around the same time as mine.


----------



## Bean Burrito (Apr 20, 2011)

kshet26 said:


> Now that I think about it, I might go home and grind a tiny ridge around the base of the tip of an arrow. That way you get the feedback of "you're almost there" and "time to release" instead of just "time to release".
> 
> View attachment 1384138


If you've invested in high end arrows this isn't worth it. They're matched to close tolerances for a reason. If they're cheap practice/beginner arrows then you could try it.


----------



## OldSchoolNEO (May 11, 2009)

kshet26 said:


> ...That way you get the feedback of "you're almost there" and "time to release" instead of just "time to release".


This is generally a calling for target panic to set in, as if you are almost there but your sight picture is not there at all, a slight panic sets in and the potential to stop drawing is huge, but to each there own.
Another method I've seen back in the day, is to use two clickers one on top of the other set 1mm(give or take) apart.
This give you the "almost there" indicator.
For me, it just meant some refletching as I could never *NOT* release when I heard the clicker.
Interesting topic.


----------



## Mulcade (Aug 31, 2007)

OldSchoolNEO said:


> This is generally a calling for target panic to set in, as if you are almost there but your sight picture is not there at all, a slight panic sets in and the potential to stop drawing is huge, but to each there own.
> Another method I've seen back in the day, is to use two clickers one on top of the other set 1mm(give or take) apart.
> This give you the "almost there" indicator.
> For me, it just meant some refletching as I could never *NOT* release when I heard the clicker.
> Interesting topic.


It depends on the individual, really. Some compounders use warning clicks on their hinge releases for the very same purpose. Some people like the extra reassurance, others don't. I used the click for a time when I was still learning to use the hinge and it was very helpful during that initiate stage since it let me know before the release went off that I was doing something wrong. After I got used to it and got some consistency down, I did have to turn it over when I started to use it as a crutch. Again, not everyone will use it as a crutch. (I will concede that it's very likely that most of us would use it as a crutch and develop the TP.)


----------



## julle (Mar 1, 2009)

Bean Burrito said:


> If you've invested in high end arrows this isn't worth it. They're matched to close tolerances for a reason. If they're cheap practice/beginner arrows then you could try it.


most of the time you can remove the points of the arrows ;-) so I wouldn't worry about that...*
If your a mediocre machinist you can get good enough tolerances. Easton arrows suck in weight and spine tolerances even the ace, so I like having points of variable weights so i can match them.*


----------



## kshet26 (Dec 20, 2010)

julle said:


> most of the time you can remove the points of the arrows ;-) so I wouldn't worry about that...*
> If your a mediocre machinist you can get good enough tolerances. Easton arrows suck in weight and spine tolerances even the ace, so I like having points of variable weights so i can match them.*


Exactly. If I ruin a point it costs me about $1.67 and 10 minutes of replacement time. 

Still working on it a bit, I was thinking about using a Dremel with a cutoff wheel but decided that that might cut too deep (and be inconsistent). So I took a 3 sided metal file (using one of the edges) and went around a guide line that I marked. Seemed to work out well in terms of a straight ridge and being able to control the depth and amount of metal removed.

I tried it with my Beiter blade clicker (with the plastic tip on). Couldn't really feel it. So I'll try removing the plastic tip or moving the ridge. The issue I see (besides maybe target panic) is that it might make pulling it from the target a bit tougher / it might chew up bag and spyder web targets more. It's been an interesting experiment so far.


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

Old School's double clicker method might be good for training, but it would be illegal for FITA competition. The rules looks a little vague - something like "you may use a draw check," but we got a ruling that they mean one draw check (I suspect it's a translation issue, since the rules are written originally in French where the article for "a" - a draw check - is the same as for one: "un" draw check.) This may have been clarified in the new rules. You may get it past the judge, but other competitors may hear it.

Spigarelli makes a stepped clicker, where the blade has a step-down so it drops down to the ledge, then clicks past the arrow. I suspect that's legal. http://alternativess.com/cgi-bin/htmlos.cgi/002863.5.3379901418773738853


----------



## Soundarc (Mar 21, 2006)

michelin said:


> Some time ago I saw a close up photo of a thumb clicker. I think mounted and pivoting on the non-window side, with the blade underneath the arrow. It wouldn't surprise me if it was a Swedish archer, since they do seem to like the unortodox.
> 
> It may have been on fieldarcher.com. Good luck if you want to sift through the thousands of excellent pictures in the galleries, but don't blame me if you can't find anything.



There are a few Swedish archers who have used this type of clicker. Göran Bjerendal is probably the most well known. IIRC Petra Ericsson used one for a while as well, when she was shooting recurve.

I found a few pictures of Göran's bow with the clicker. (pictures are from fieldarcher.org)


----------



## julle (Mar 1, 2009)

dang that's ugly  what riser is that?


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

Soundarc said:


> There are a few Swedish archers who have used this type of clicker. Göran Bjerendal is probably the most well known. IIRC Petra Ericsson used one for a while as well, when she was shooting recurve.
> 
> I found a few pictures of Göran's bow with the clicker. (pictures are from fieldarcher.org)


Thanks for the pictures Soundarc. - John


----------



## Soundarc (Mar 21, 2006)

julle said:


> dang that's ugly  what riser is that?


That riser is of his own design. Made sometime in the early 90s IIRC. It actually looks kind of nice in real life


----------



## Bean Burrito (Apr 20, 2011)

That first photo is one of the most confusing things I've ever seen. That's a pretty cool riser though!

Edit: Anyone bent the black beiter clicker? Beiter say not to, but what they don't know won't hurt them 

I'm guessing it cracks the surface finish?

Edit: For your arrow point idea, chuck the point up in a drill (drill press would be best) and use a triangle file on the spinning point to make a thin groove. That will make it even and remove a minimum amount of weight. It might work well for you. Personally I couldn't do it, I'm at the stage where the clicker only goes off once I'm ready to execute the shot. Unless there's a big gust of wind or I get hit/distracted/people on the line, when the clicker goes, I shoot.


----------



## ThomVis (Feb 21, 2012)

While looking at that second photo: What about a weighted piece of hard wire that hangs from the sight bar and swings up into your field of vision when the arrow passed it?








Black: sight/-bar/-block, Green: arrow, Red: "clicker". It needs something to catch it in the "post-click" stage to stop it from swinging back into the path of the arrow.


----------



## Bean Burrito (Apr 20, 2011)

Interesting idea, potential clearance issues though. Not to mention the clicker is trying to push the arrow off the rest


----------



## arwemakere (Feb 26, 2010)

While reading the WA website of rule interpretations, I came across an Australian (I believe) clicker that was visual. If I recall, it was spring-loaded, and the arm pushed towards the riser. As the arrow cleared, the arm pivoted and moved an indicator from "behind" the riser into view. The ruling was that such a draw check was legal.

When I have a bit of time, I'll try to find it.

Bill


----------



## skunklover (Aug 4, 2011)

I've bent the blade. It seems to not bend as well as the silver ones, but I've never owned a silver beiter, only a few made by other brands. The finish didn't crack or anything. I also did not bend it very much, however, so I don't know what would happen if you put a significant bend into it.



Bean Burrito said:


> That first photo is one of the most confusing things I've ever seen. That's a pretty cool riser though!
> 
> Edit: Anyone bent the black beiter clicker? Beiter say not to, but what they don't know won't hurt them
> 
> ...


----------



## ThomVis (Feb 21, 2012)

AUS Book2 Chapter7 Article 7.3.1.4 clicker


----------



## Skulptron (May 9, 2015)

TWO STAGE CLICKER (*audible draw check indicator*) 

>>>  Two stage clicker link

But as I understand it is forbiden:

Rules
BOOK 3
Target Archery
CHAPTER 11
Athletes Equipment
11.1.4. *One* draw check *indicator*, audible, tactile or visual may be used provided it is not electric or electronic.

http://worldarchery.org/Rules


*TACTILE DRAW CHECK INDICATOR *

This is good example of how it may looks like: 

>>> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=753978&p=7645146#post7645146

To be legal, I suppose that purpose of clicker must be designed only for thumb contact - extender must be removed (clicker must not produce sound).



*VISUAL DRAW CHECK INDICATOR*

>>> http://documents.worldarchery.org/Rules/Interpretations/English/2009-2011/Bk2_Art7.3.1.4_Clicker.pdf

This is very interesting... Suppose I will try with this... 
With point like in pictures this method is closest to two stage clicker - but legal. 
If somebody use this - please share your experince.


----------

